# Meet my 9 cats..



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought I might as well introduce my cats 

This is Yeri, my beloved white Persian (Traditional) who made my love for cats awake, he's my soulmate and a wonderful manager of all the other cats 









Daydream (Daisy) queen of our household (Maine ****), very strong character and the most biggest girl, but oh so sweet...









Myst(ical): our blue tabby Ragdoll, a real sweetheart who loves to be in our garden (always looking for a way to escape to the birds in the tree)









Eresyr: red silver Maine **** (son of Daisy's brother), actually a big heavy grown up but still acting and behaving like a kitten









Flame (Vlammetje): silver black tortie Maine **** Eres' sister (daughter of Daisy's brother), she is born with crippled legs (behind) but that won't withold her to do everything the other cats do. 
If not neutered she would have been a perfect mother to kittens, very caring and loving.









Amélie: a real princess and a dream come true: a seal tabby Neva Masquerade (Siberian), she talks ans sings very much, and is a real friend to me. Wonderful breed!









Ophelia: a seal point Ragdoll, love to kiss her chocolate coloured tummie, there's really nothing evil in this girl, she's totally sweetness 









Lestyn, our red point Ragdoll; a real love bug, wants to be hugged all the time and can run around the room like a baboon









Ayla, our newest addition, she will be our breeding queen (all my other cats are neutered). My goal is to bring healthy traditional, old fashioned Persian on this world, like the were meant to be (imo)









greetings
Daniëlle


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Awe Dani, they are lovely like always!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful kitties  , I especially love you're Maine Coons, my favourite breeds :wink: . Maybe you can post you're babies for us to practice on in the graphics practice thread? :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I remember you from catster! Our kitties are listed as feline friends. It was your siberian that led me to you -- I love the breed and yours is a PERFECT example in my opinion. What a truly gorgeous cat. But in browsing around, I also fell in love with Flame. She is such a sweetheart. Welcome to the site, and good luck breeding! I agree with you about the traditional persians, btw. They look so much happier without runny eyes 24/7, and I don't know how anyone can argue with the dramatic difference in sinus problems.


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh those kitties are cute! So adorable.


----------



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Beautiful kitties  , I especially love you're Maine Coons, my favourite breeds :wink: . Maybe you can post you're babies for us to practice on in the graphics practice thread? :wink:


Thanks! Have no idea where I can find this thread but will take a look and try to understand what it means  



ForJazz said:


> I remember you from catster! Our kitties are listed as feline friends.


Yep, I'm on Catster too  I believe it was there when I also came in contact with JJ. Haven't been there in a while though, only accepting friend requests  



ForJazz said:


> It was your siberian that led me to you -- I love the breed and yours is a PERFECT example in my opinion. What a truly gorgeous cat.


 Amélie my Siberian is in my opinion the perfect example in look and character, she's so funny and intelligent and listens sometimes like a dog 8) Also her breeder regrets that she made me neuter her, she looks so much like her mother and the breeder thinks she's became more beautiful in time.
The only thing is that she's quite small for a Siberian, but I don't mind, I have enough large cats here  



ForJazz said:


> I agree with you about the traditional persians, btw. They look so much happier without runny eyes 24/7, and I don't know how anyone can argue with the dramatic difference in sinus problems.


 Well they just deny and ignore, thats how :? 
But i hope I can contribute something to make this breed healthier and more attractive to other people. Some don't even know the Persian used to look different until they see Yeri and Ayla, as a result they DO start to like Persians 

btw love your signature!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

You are living my dream, surrounding yourself with beautiful kitties. I've actually got 5 now, but only two are really mine. The others adopted other members of my family.

They are stunning and well-cared for darlings. Well done! It can't be easy to keep those coats groomed. I have a long hair and he's a lot of work.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Gorgeous cats 

Oh I wish I could get another cat!!!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

they are beautiful and your Maine Coons are gorgeous!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Yayyyy!!! more Maine coons


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Danielle said:


> I thought I might as well introduce my cats
> 
> This is Yeri, my beloved white Persian (Traditional) who made my love for cats awake, he's my soulmate and a wonderful manager of all the other cats
> 
> ...


OMG! 9 CATS!!! Wow you must love them! Great photos!!!!!!!

:mrgreen:

-HEYHWA


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

:love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 :love2 they are wonderful!

Yeri truely stole my heart :luv such a beauty

Eresyr has caught my eye as well :wink: 

Still hope I can "convert" my boyfriend in having more cats ... 9 is an awesome number  

Give them all a huge hugg from all of us :catsm


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes well nine I'd love 9 cats, but having one I think would be easyier because you can get your full attantion on that cat. But on the otherhand its good to have more than 2 so they have 'cat' company.

-HEYHWA


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They are all so beautiful. I have a especially soft spot for blue eyed cats and Amélie is extra special sweet!


----------



## Danielle (Oct 19, 2005)

HEYHWA said:


> but having one I think would be easyier because you can get your full attantion on that cat


Believe me they all have our full attention, when they don't get it they TAKE it *LOL*


Thanks Linda, your welcome anytime to see them in real life :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Your cats are BEAUTIFUL!! (books a trip to the Netherlands to kidnap them).


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Danielle said:


> HEYHWA said:
> 
> 
> > but having one I think would be easyier because you can get your full attantion on that cat
> ...


Thats good you give them all equal love ^_^ Also there beautiful cats!

-HEYHWA


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

They are all so cute & fluffy :love2 
I love Amélie light blue eyes.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

:heart


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gorgeous photos and cats!! I especially love your Ragdolls, they are so incredibly beautiful.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Danielle said:


> Thanks! Have no idea where I can find this thread but will take a look and try to understand what it means


You can post you're kitties here for us to practice our graphic art on :wink: :
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20235


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW THEY ARE TRULY GORGEOUS  

I AM IN LOVE WITH YOUR CATS AND YOUR LIFE...I WOULD LOVE THAT TO BE ME  

YOU HAVE SUCH BEAUTIFUL CATS, YOU NEED AND MUST POST MORE  I WOULD NEVER GET SICK LOOKING AT THEM  

I love them all, and your blue tabby ragdoll looks so like ours. When we choose him we were told he was a blue tabby...and then when we got him they changed there minds and told us he was a blue mitted :roll: .

Your cats are just so beautiful and your photography is good also.

Eva x


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You have some very georgeous cats there! I love traditional doll faced cats, and great photography too


----------



## naznaz (Oct 31, 2005)

They're so lovely


----------



## DPpond (Dec 7, 2005)

9 cats same number as I have. Of course mine are not purebred but loved just the same. I am not very good at posting pics yet but am trying to get them all together. As you know not an easy task. :lol: Any way your babies are all beautiful. I am partial to the maine coons just cause i have a mixed that has part maine **** in them. Please let me know what kind of camera you have. I am looking to get a better digital camera and have no idea what MP to get. thanks for any info


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

They're all gorgeous... :luv


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

ahhh they are all so cute, Eresyr is my fav, i would love a red maine ****


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

They sure look like they get equal love and attention!!!!

What a stunningly beautiful feline family you have...the Maine Coones are my favorite too...but that's a tough call, as I love Ragdolls as well. 

Good for you...I'd be proud to show them off! 8)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

estelle58 said:


> They're all gorgeous... :luv


...old thread bumper...lol


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

I love all of the way they look. I'm especially fond of Maine Coons, as I have one myself.


----------



## redd3708 (May 8, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! And their names are beautiful....


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

WOW. Nine long-haired cats....and it is shredding season!!! How do you manage it???


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Your cats are all gorgeous and you take beautiful photos! I LOVE your coonies, but also love your Siberian. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kittycat (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi! I'm on catster to! My kitties name is Lizzie  

Gorgous babies!


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

Your cats are beautiful! I love the look of the tradional persian. I have 6 cats, 4 are persian and I just loved my beautiful Star's face (I lost her in February). IMO, she was the most beautiful cat that I ever met and owned.
I love and prefer the "doll face". My persians that I have now, are extreme.
Here is my sweet angel Star, months before her illnessand passing:
















She was just under 6 years when I lost her and I only had her for 16 months prior to her passing. Too short of a time to enjoy such a sweetie.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Star is beautiful  , sorry for your loss  .


----------

